# Any interest in a bream State Of Origin comp?



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Since it's state of origin time again in the NRL and the cockroaches are lining up against the cane toads I thought I'd float the idea of a State of Origin fishing comp.
We need a fish all states have access too - so hence the selection of bream as the target species 
The comp runs between the 1st origin footy game (May 26) and the last (July 7).
All legal bream caught are photographed and the photo's entered in the thread.
Scoring for each state will be a cumulative total of all the fish lengths caught in the comp period.
The winning state wins nothing more than the bragging rights.

If we get 10 interested parties I'm happy to maintain and score the comp. (unless the mods want to run it?????)

cheers
Al


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

AJD said:


> All legal bream caught are photographed and the photo's entered in the thread.
> 
> If we get 10 interested parties I'm happy to maintain and score the comp. (unless the mods want to run it?????)
> 
> ...


Ummm do you know how many fish some of these guys can catch in a session? Cooky, Hedgey and Meechey can all catch what would seem like impossible numbers to most, and they are all in nsw.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

blueyak Ummm do you know how many fish some of these guys can catch in a session? Cooky said:


> Sounds like a challenge from NSW folks. Any other states want a piece of this?


----------



## Westy5 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sounds like fun even though i'm not from a rugby playing state....although some people can catch a lot of bream in a session and wouldn't that mean uploaded a large amount of photos. How about the state with the single biggest bream or the total of the 3 biggest fish from each state????


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

blueyak said:


> AJD said:
> 
> 
> > All legal bream caught are photographed and the photo's entered in the thread.
> ...


We, Matthew (Cricket) and I caught 80 in an hour two weeks ago.

So yes, count us in...Just remember I don't like to see a grown man cry...so I wouldn't do it if I was you


----------



## butterfingers (Aug 21, 2009)

can us a.c.t. fishos count redfin as we don't have a ocean so no bream here and it's bloody cold by june I'll be cutting rings out of the lake like the eskimo's.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds ok to me, but i reckon if the vic's or tassie boys get into it i'll reckon they will take it out. Our mass's of 30's probably wont add up to the lots of 40's from down south and I feel sorry for the qld'ers.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

OK,

Bone weighs more than fat or mussel so you should be able to cut a hole in the ice and fish for politicians floating underneath as they are mostly spineless things, unlike humans so I spose they can be classed as Bream&#8230; 

Go for it ;-)


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry , Just Crusin beat me to the last post Butterfingers


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Southern bream grow to a decent size, bream up here are not much bigger than bait most of the time. (Which is what I mostly use them for).

BFO are holding their annual state of origin fishing comp at Ballina in a couple of months if you want to actually go to a comp.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Lure only?


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

I'm Keen


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Lure only and I am keen.


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

yaqdoq said:


> What is state of origin? - I'm a Rugby Union bloke
> 
> By the way , what colour does NSW wear?


someone shoot him ;-)


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

Do you mean to tell me that people actually target bream?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

AKFF is happy to support this and chuck in a few prizes if you blokes can nut out a fair system. In keeping with the State of Origin theme I suggest that there needs to a maximum of 13 'nominated' anglers per state with 4 on the reserves bench and there needs to be a salary cap (ie a maximum of 25 fish per state to be counted over the SOO period)..

If you state can't get a team together then you can combine with another (SA and TAS together?)

So, QLD, NSW, VIC, TAS & SA? are there bream in WA?

I also sugggest a handicap / bonues system based on the size variation between states.

VIC, SA and TAS boys work with no handicap/bonus. So a 25cm bream = 25cm 30cm bream = 30cm, 40cm bream = 40cm

NSW works with a bonus of 10%. So a 25cm bream - 27.5cm 30cm bream = 33cm. 40cm bream = 44cm

QLD gets a 30% bonus. So a 25cm bream = 32.5cm a 30cm bream = 39cm and a 40cm bream = 52cm

generally much smaller bream are caught in Qld than Vic/Tas/SA so if they do manage to catch a cracker on the gold coast then they've done well and things even out.

Measurements to the fork.

Thoughts?


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

sounds good davey


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

do we have Bream in NSW ?


----------



## flounderpounder (Jan 25, 2010)

BREAM catch another fish for change hahaha :lol: :lol: nah sounds good!


----------



## Dan29 (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll even put off working on the house a miss for a weekend. 
Derwent here we come.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

So who can I play for :lol: :lol: :lol: 
This could be alot of fun, maybe I'll nominate Plasboy as he's smashing it at the moment.


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Davey G said:


> AKFF is happy to support this and chuck in a few prizes if you blokes can nut out a fair system. In keeping with the State of Origin theme I suggest that there needs to a maximum of 13 'nominated' anglers per state with 4 on the reserves bench and there needs to be a salary cap (ie a maximum of 25 fish per state to be counted over the SOO period)..
> 
> If you state can't get a team together then you can combine with another (SA and TAS together?)
> 
> ...


"are there bream in WA?"

Yep there are...well in Esperance anyway.

Um...can Matthew...Son (Cricket) and I compete, or as it seems standard with most things in Aus, WA is left out apart from the money that we inject into the economy? ;-)


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Sounds like we've got ourselves a comp folks.
I'll work up some simple rules in the next day or so and post them under the Fishing Competitions banner.
All states (and football codes) are welcome to participate.
(ACT I believe your federal waters are at HMAS Creswell near Jervis Bay so technically you're in as well even if you're not technically a state. :lol: )
Let the state vs state banter begin!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

No bream here
Seeing as ACT get pollies and redfin, what can I have?

Nick


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Wattie said:


> "are there bream in WA?"
> 
> Yep there are...well in Esperance anyway.
> 
> Um...can Matthew...Son (Cricket) and I compete, or as it seems standard with most things in Aus, WA is left out apart from the money that we inject into the economy? ;-)


Of course you can compete, there will of course be a special tax that you'll have to pay to help subsidise the rest of us fishing


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

AJD said:


> Sounds like we've got ourselves a comp folks.
> I'll work up some simple rules in the next day or so and post them under the Fishing Competitions banner.
> !


Sounds like AJD has put his hand up to run this... Maybe nominate state 'captains' and those captains can ensure they have a full team..

here breamy breamy


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I like DaveyG's list of rules but how do you recogonise that 25 fish from one angler are all different and not just the same one pulled out of a live well and measured and photographed from a different angle to make it look different? Are we all honest enough to play nicely, even with state vs state bragging rights up for grabs?

I'm keen, and looking forward to see how this comp is going to work out. Looks like fun.

Kev


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i was thinking a total of 25 fish per state across the entire comp period. max of 3 or 4 per angler.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Davey G said:


> i was thinking a total of 25 fish per state across the entire comp period. max of 3 or 4 per angler.


Oh :lol:


----------



## Westy5 (Mar 30, 2010)

I like the idea of each state having a set number of team members (states with low numbers could band together) and each team member submits pics of their 3 biggest fish by the deadline on the day of the competition.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK folks. If you want to enter, get your names down in this thread asap and start fishing!

viewtopic.php?f=51&t=39366


----------

